# Western Animation Favorites



## WXYZ (Jul 25, 2019)

I saw there was a thread for Anime, liked to know about what people like about animation's other side. I'm generally country-agnostic when it comes to animation myself, but the focus of this thread is animation from the West.

Here's mine:
Arthur
Steven Universe
Mighty Mouse
Anything from the National Film Board of Canada
An American Tail
Watership Down


----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 25, 2019)

My current favorites would probably be:
-Ed, Edd, n Eddy
-Dan vs.
-Archer
-F is for Family
-Bojack Horseman


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 25, 2019)

- Rockos Modern Life
- Invader Zim
- Wizards
- SWAT Kats 
- Animaniacs
- Felix The Cat: The movie
- Home Movies


----------



## Tendo64 (Jul 25, 2019)

Oh there's a lot. Not in any particular order:


Futurama
BoJack Horseman
South Park
Invader ZIM
Gravity Falls
Rick and Morty (yes, unironically)
Danny Phantom
Over the Garden Wall
Regular Show
And Adventure Time, but I haven't finished it yet


----------



## RossTheRottie (Jul 26, 2019)

*King of the Hill
*The Venture Bros (I'm really surprised nobody mentioned this yet)
*Samurai Jack
*Frisky Dingo
*Sealab 2021
*The Fox and the Hound
*Beauty and the Beast
*Johnny Bravo
*Recess
*The Marvelous Misadventures of Flapjack
*Regular Show
*Futurama (before it was resurrected in terrifying, zombified form)
*Tom and Jerry
*and sure, Rick and Morty


----------



## RossTheRottie (Aug 1, 2019)

Aw man, somehow I completely forgot to mention The Boondocks.
That's probably one of the funniest cartoons I've ever seen and its drawn in a delightfully anime style.


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Oct 27, 2019)

>My Little Pony: Friendship Is Magic
>Class Of The Titans
>Looney Tunes
>Tom & Jerry
>The Powerpuff Girls
>Batman Beyond


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 27, 2019)

Secret of Nihm
Amazing world of Gumball
Aqua teen hunger force
Mr Pickles
Anything Looney tunes oriented
Animaniacs
Animals of farthing wood
Monkey Dust

Im sure there are others I can list, but drawing a blank at the moment XD

Oh, and Bucky O Hare! Loved that show!!


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 27, 2019)

Pink panther.


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 10, 2020)

You know, I forgot how unexpectedly good Gravity Falls is. Excellent show! #manchild

A couple of older shows I really enjoyed as a kid include Ed, Edd n Eddy, Invader Zim, Rocko,  and Hey Arnold.

Usually not into adult animation as most of it's terrible, though I've always enjoyed South Park for it's wit and social commentary, and also Bojack Horseman, surprisingly. Aqua Teen Hunger Force also deserves a mention for being just, amusingly absurd. I actually didn't expect to like it much, but it's got alot of thought put behind it's writing and characterization.


----------



## AdenineWolf (Feb 10, 2020)

Here's some of the favorites i grew up with <3
Regular Show
Amazing World of Gumball
Johnny Test
Spongebob Squarepants
Tom and Jerry
Looney Toons
Fantastic Mr. Fox
Family Guy
South Park
Adventure Time
Total Drama Island
Powerpuff Girls
Courage the Cowardly Dog
------------
I remember a lot of other cartoons and animation movies i watched as a kid but these are some of the more memorable ones i personally grew up with 
Complete late 2000s to early  2010s boi here :333


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 11, 2020)

I'm going to limit myself to the relatively recent shows or the FA host might run out of disk space if I list them all.  Basically anything from the 90s + the Duck Dodgers series.

Ducktales 2017
The Owl House
Green Eggs and Ham (Netflix)
Star Vs. The Forces of Evil
The Looney Tunes Show

Tron Uprising was awesome but it was cancelled before the story was concluded. 

I saw the new Thundercats Roar and it feels like more of a spoof than a reboot.  I might watch a few more episodes before I decide if I like it.  I didn't really watch the original but the 2011 reboot was great.

I like the animation of Star Wars Resistance and I especially liked the idea of a show featuring pilots but the stories are pretty contrived and the characters are boring. I think the target audience is a little younger.  

Looking forward to the Animaniacs reboot this year.


----------



## AlexJMurphy1982 (Feb 24, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> You know, I forgot how unexpectedly good Gravity Falls is. Excellent show! #manchild
> 
> A couple of older shows I really enjoyed as a kid include Ed, Edd n Eddy, Invader Zim, Rocko,  and Hey Arnold.
> 
> Usually not into adult animation as most of it's terrible, though I've always enjoyed South Park for it's wit and social commentary, and also Bojack Horseman, surprisingly. Aqua Teen Hunger Force also deserves a mention for being just, amusingly absurd. I actually didn't expect to like it much, but it's got alot of thought put behind it's writing and characterization.


What do you think of other adult animation like Spawn or Ninja Scroll and Cowboy Bebop and Princess Mononoke?


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 24, 2020)

AlexJMurphy1982 said:


> What do you think of other adult animation like Spawn or Ninja Scroll and Cowboy Bebop and Princess Mononoke?


I only watched Princess Mononoke, though I remember enjoying it quite a bit when I saw it. Granted it's been many years since I saw it, but it left a good impression, the animation and themes were poignant.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Mar 9, 2020)

Gargoyles
Batman:TAS (the earlier ones)
Talespin
Gummi Bears
Wuzzles
Disney's Robin Hood
An American Tail
The Land Before Time (original only)
The Lion King (original only)


----------

